# Chaos Warriors/Northmen book recommendations



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Been into 40k for over 12 years, but only recently started to take interest in the fantasy. Can anyone recommend any good books on Chaos? Perhaps something focused on a particular Chaos marauder and his ascension to a chaos warrior if there is a such thing? :scratchhead:


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

The recent Archaon Duology may be what your looking for. Its about _the_ champion of chaos.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's also a Wulfric the Wanderer novel that's pretty good.


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

Blood for the Blood God, while not about the ascension of a warrior, it is about chaos tribesmen and has one prominent baddy.


----------

